# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware > RapidBot Forum >  RapidBot 3.0 @ $649 - Worth it or not?

## Rainday21

Do you guys think it's worth picking up a RapidBot 3.0 (http://makemendel.com/3d-printer/rapidbot3-0) for $649.  I'm liking the price, but you just don't hear about them all that much when compared to MakerBot and Ultimaker.

Randy

----------


## DrLuigi

Mhm well it seems a nice price for the printer,
But i never realy heard about it before, so i hope that someone else on this forum might know more about it.

Maybe also take a look at Makerfarm, wich is a nice printer with a simulair price range.
I have it and i can say that it was fun working with one and having one. (Tho i would go for the Jhead and go later with a E3D if you realy want a all metal hot end, not the magma)

----------

